# مشروع تخرج 12-7-2006



## هبه1982 (14 يوليو 2006)

مركز أبحاث الثقافة والفنون العربية هذا هو اسم مشروع تخرجي 
احببت انا اشارككم به على اعتبار ان هذه اول مشاركة لي في موقع هندسي متمنية ان ينال اعجابكم كما نال اعجاب هيئة التحكيم بانتظار انت تظهر النتيجه


----------



## ARCH-XXX (14 يوليو 2006)

بصراحة مشروع راااااااااائع جدا مثل ابداعات لي كاربوزيه وميس فاندرو
ياليت يكون عندي نفس السينس والتصور اللي عندك ياهبه..


----------



## المهندسة لولو (14 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك يا هبة على المشروع القيم و الرائع 
وسؤالي لك كيف استطعت رسم المشروع ( كم أتمنى أن أستطيع الرسم على الكوميوتر مثل رسمك و لكن لم أستطيع )


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (14 يوليو 2006)

الكتله موفقه ...الموقع العام رائع ...الاظهار رقيق جدا واختيار الوانه اكثر من ممتاز ...المشروع ككل مبشر بمهندسه تمتلك مهارات متميزه 
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله والي الامام دائما يا هبة


----------



## mome2014 (14 يوليو 2006)

هبه مشروعك اكثر من رائع بجد


----------



## فيصل الفديع الشريف (15 يوليو 2006)

هذا المشروع رائع في كتلته وانسيابيته وفي المظهر الخارجي ،، كما هي روعة الاخراج وتناسق الالوان المنتقاه ومواد البناء والتكسيات الخارجية ودقة إخراجها ،، يبقى ان الحكم على المشروع سيبقى ناقصا بدون معرفة التفاصيل الخاصة بالمساقط والفطاعات ،، وبدون شرح الفكرة الاسايسية للتصميم ،، حتى نرى ذلك ، ما نراه هنا هو مشروعا يستحق الاعجاب ،، اذا كان هناك من ملاحظة سريعة فهي على تقسيمات زجاج الواجهات ،، بعض التقسيمت تبدو متناسقة ونسبها مدروسة ، وبعض التقسيمات تظهر وكأنها عملت على عجل ، فهل من شرح لهذا اللبس؟.
دعواتنا لكِ بالتوفيق والنجاح الدائم.


----------



## soumiiiii (15 يوليو 2006)

عنجد ياهبة المشروع أثر من رائع
وانشالله رح تاخدي حقك بالتحكيم
وتتخرجي بمجموع عالي
الله يوفقك :14:


----------



## خضر أسعد (15 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشروع جميل وألوان ممتازة وطريقة اظهار رائعة .... ولكن السؤال من أي جامعة انت يا أخت هبة ومن أي بلد ... وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## hamsa (15 يوليو 2006)

والله يا اخت هبه انا اول ما فتحت الصفحة أفحمتني..والمشروع جميل من حيث تكوين الكتل واتصالها مع بعض وتكون الاستفادة اكمل لو تكرمتي ونزلتي ايضا المساقط حتى الشخص يعرف مما يتكون المشروع و انشاء الله سوف تكون درجتك عالية ولا تخافي..والى الامام


----------



## DesignerAmoor (15 يوليو 2006)

مبارك يا هبة...من النظرة الاولى للمشروع ممكن اقول ان المشروع مميز ومتعوب عليه من ناحية الاخراج والواجهات ما راح اقدر احكم على الفكرة ما في مساقط ... بس ما حسيت انه مشروع تخرج ....ممكن يكون مشروع سنة 3....على العموم بالتوفيق ... اتمنى انك تشوفي مشروعي مراكز الاحياء هاد مشروع اول تيرم ليا في الكلية...


----------



## HARD MAN (15 يوليو 2006)

المشروع من المستوى الممتاز في الإخراج والإظهار المعماري ولكن عندي ملاحظة على الألوان التي تم إكساء الكتل بها وعلاقتها بموضوع المشروع ( مركز أبحاث الثقافة والفنون العربية ) يبدو لي قاتم شوي يحتاج قلييييل ألوان أفتح وتدل على تنوع وروح الفن. 

وأنا مع ملاحظة أخي الكريم فيصل الشريف في موضوع التفاصيل. 


ولك كل تحياتي


----------



## soumiiiii (15 يوليو 2006)

وأنا كمان بدي أسألك
يأخت هبة من أي بلد أنت


----------



## هبه1982 (15 يوليو 2006)

مرحبا وشكرا جزيلا لاهتمامكم الرائع والجميل
سأحاول تلبة طلبكم في رفع المساقط والمقاطع لكن المشكله ان حجمها كبير.
اما من اى بلد انا فانا من سوريه طالة في جامعة دمشق


----------



## arch-sally (15 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله ماشاء الله شغل جميل جدا و كتلة رائعة
بالتوفيق ان شاء الله فى حياتك العملية
و ان شاء الله نسمع عنك كل خير


----------



## cad for all (15 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم اولا
بصراحه المشورع فوق الرائع والرندر واختيار الألوان تحفه بجد بجد
انا شاء الله امتياز يا هبه بدون نقاش بس احب اعرف شويه حاجات ويمكن البلانات توضح انا عاوز اعرف ايه الغرض من المنحدر الي باين في المنظور الثاني وخصوصا انه موش منتهي في الكتله هل ده كده صح ولا عيب في المودلنج ارجو الرد 
بس بجد ربنا يوفقك والمشروع بجد رائع واتمني ان اصل الي هذا المستوي من الأخراج واختيار المتريل 

وشكرا علي


----------



## كريم مسعود قطب (15 يوليو 2006)

مشروع جامد وزى اعمال المعمارى المتميز جدا ريتشارد ماير 

بجد برافوا


----------



## شنكوتي (16 يوليو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مشروع ممتاز وخاصة في بساطة الاخراج نقدر نقول مدرسة هبه مبرووووووووووووووووك ياليت تفيديني عن قلعة دمشق بمعلومات اكثر وشكراً


----------



## أروى (16 يوليو 2006)

المشروع يا هبة جميل جدا
يارب يوفقك فى حياتك العملية


----------



## sara zorzor (16 يوليو 2006)

بجد مشروع جميل ياريت تطمنينا بالنتيجه


----------



## مهندسه معماريه (16 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيكى يا هبه وزادك تفوق المشروع أكثر من راااااااااااااااااااااااائع والى الأمام دائما ان شاء الله


----------



## ArchMeaZ (16 يوليو 2006)

ما شا الله 
مشروع رائع


----------



## هبه1982 (17 يوليو 2006)

والله اخجلتموني...
شكرا لكم جميعا على دعمكم لي...وقد رفعتم من معنوياتي كثيرا فأتمنى ان اكون عن حسن ظنكم بي وتكون النتيجه مبشرة.
اما عن سؤال الزميل cad for all فهذا ليس منحدرا هو رمب نجاة للمدرج أخذ الشكل التزيني - ضيق في الاعلى وعريض في الاسفل.
وقد أرفقت لكم بعض المساقط والمقاطع للمشروع وحأستنى ردودكم ..


----------



## shrek (17 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله خيراً وبارك الله فيك وفي إنتظار المزيد من إبداعاتك


----------



## master-z (18 يوليو 2006)

nice work 
good luck to you


----------



## soumiiiii (18 يوليو 2006)

على فكرة من أول ما شفت مشروعك
عرفت أنك من عنا من الجامعة
بس أنا لساتني طالبة سنة أولى وياريت
أقدر أوصل لمستواكي
وبتمنى عليكي تخبرينا بنتيجة التحكيم أول ما تطلع
موفقة :13:


----------



## هبه1982 (19 يوليو 2006)

اهلا soumii 
نشاء الله منشوفك تخرج...وبأعلى المعدلات والنتائج...
الحمد الله طلعت نتيجة ..وهي 85...وأعلى نتيجه هي88


----------



## be_ayman (25 يوليو 2006)

احسنت يا مهندسة هبة انت فعلا فنانة مستقبلية مرموقة وعندك سنس هندسي عالي .:63:
وفقك الله 




-- لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين--​


----------



## المعماري السوداني (26 يوليو 2006)

وفقك الله ياهبة...عملك رائع من الناحية الاخراجية...بس الطراز لايوحي بالثقافة العربية والدلالة في هذا النوع من المباني مهمة جدا.......لكن هذا لاينقص من عملك شئ ...وإلى الامام مع تحياتي


----------



## احمد العيسوى (26 يوليو 2006)

*رساله*

المشروع جميل جدا وممتاز


----------



## cad for all (28 يوليو 2006)

اعتقد ان البلانات وضحت قصدك بس(رمب هي هي منحدر ) وألف ألف ألف مبروك علي النتيجه يا باشمهندسه وعقبال لما نحصلك 
ويا ريت تعزمينا علي حفله تخرجك (انا عندي بدله كده :68: :68: )

اخوكي علي


----------



## المهندسة مي (28 يوليو 2006)

مشروعك كتله راااااااااائعة .. جدا .. 
بس فين المساقط الأفقية .. ؟ عشان المشروع يبقى كامل عندنا


----------



## المهندسة مي (28 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اعتذر لأنى لم أكن شاهدتالصفحة الثانية وبها المساقط والقطاعات .. 
فبهذا مشروعك فوق الرائع فعلا .. وانا أستفدت منك كثيرا .. 
جواك الله خيرا على ادراجه


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (28 يوليو 2006)

مشروع جميل مهندسه هبه فكرته بسيطه لكن متكامله مع بعضها بس عندي سؤال هو ده مشروع تخرجك بس ولا في مباني تانيه 
اصله متزعليش صغير جدا عالتخرج يعني 
ومش قصدي صغي يعني لازم الكتل الكتيره علشان المشروع مشروع تخرج انا عارف ان التقييم مش على كبر المشروع او صغر لكن على الحل المعماري والفكره 
لكن لو ده مشاريعكم للتخرج يبقى اللي بيتعمل فينا حرام 
عموما مشروع جميل بجد ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## aladdin khalil (29 يوليو 2006)

إظهار جيد ولكن المشروع عادي جداً ويصلح مشروعاً للسنة الثالثة على أقصى تقدير ولكن على العموم ينبيء بمستقبل معمارية واعدة بشيء من الإجتهاد.


----------



## ][حكومة العين][ (29 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم

مشاء الله على المهندسه

بس ياليت اتقولين اي برنامج استخدمتي؟


----------



## RBF (30 يوليو 2006)

المشروع ممتاز هبه ، ذكرني بمدرسة الحداثة Modernism في الخمسينات و الستينات من القرن العشرين ، و لكن مع إضافات خاصه من المعاصره... أعتقد أنك لو معماريه مشهوره ، و أخرجت كذا عمل من هذا النوع ، لأسست مدرسه معماريه جديده
مشروعك بسيط في عناصره و تركيباته ، صحيح.... السهل الممتنع !!


----------



## سامي الدعيس (30 يوليو 2006)

فعلا مشروع جميل والى الأمام


----------



## عاطف البسيونى (31 يوليو 2006)

تنسيق كتلى رائع لكن لى سؤال كيف عبرتى فى مشروعك عن الثقافة العربية ؟. و هل تقصدين الثقافة المعاصرة ؟ أرجوا توضيح للمفردات التعبيرية و الفكرة التصميمية لتعم الأفادة ....


----------



## patriottounsi (2 أغسطس 2006)

je m'interroge sur l'image architecturalle de votre projet...la facade est trop sobre....on dirait que c'est une caserne militaire......cette facade est loin de refleter l'image d'un batiment à vocation culturelle......je t'invite à etudier des projets similaires tel que l'istitut du monde arabe jean nouvel)...le parti et l'mage de ce projet sont tres forts.


----------



## batool2 (15 مارس 2007)

*تسلم يدك ياهبه*

تسلم يدك علي هذه الصور والهندسه الحلوه منك وتستهلين الهديه ....:14: 

دوم ان شاءلله بتقدم ياريت يزيد هندسه البنات في الوطن العربي والخليج بذات...:14: 

ش كرا لج ....:14: 


:63: :14: :14: :14: :63: عقبالي ماتعلموني الهندسه المعماريه بليززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## eng_ahmed_refaat (16 مارس 2007)

بصراحه كلمة ممتاز قليله على المشروع فعلا تصميم واخراج غايه فى الجمال


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (16 مارس 2007)

شيءغاية في الروعة 
اتمنالك التوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## الأمل موجود (18 مارس 2007)

مشروع رائع والى الامام


----------



## وسيم حسام الدين (19 مارس 2007)

أنا نادرا وأكثر من نادر أن اجد معمارية والان أعتقد أنني وجدت وأرجو أن تكوني أنتي من عمل هذا المشروع


----------



## المعمار العراقي (20 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك مشروعك اكثر من رائع لكن نتمنى ان تحاولي رفق المخططات لتوضيح طريقة الفصل


----------



## sirin (22 مارس 2007)

شكرا هبة ... مشروعك حلو ....
و مشروعك بما أنو بدون شراكة فهو صغير ... صح ؟؟ 
لأنو أنا من جامعة حلب و بعرف أنو لما بكون المشروع شراكة فالمشروع بصير تخطيط و تصميم
لذلك ردا ع الأخ مشاكس 83 فنحن بسوريا كمان الضغط علينا كبير ... بس مشروع فردي ممكن يقبلو كتلة واحدة متكاملة ... و ع كلن مشكورة هبة ... ومبروك ع 85

و عقبال عندي لأنو تخرجي بعد 4 شهور ان شا الله


----------



## المعمارى على (22 مارس 2007)

والله يا اخت هبه حقيقى أكثررررررررر من رائع ..والمشروع جميل من حيث تكوين الكتل واتصالها مع بعض وروعة الموقع العام وتكون الاستفادة اكمل لو تكرمتي ونزلتي ايضا المساقط ولكى منا اطيب التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## مهند هلال (30 مارس 2007)

حركة جيدة ومشروع رائع
لاكن ليس فية حياة وتنقصه الالفكرات اي الاشخاص خليهم يطلع روعة


----------



## عبدالله مسغالمي (30 مارس 2007)

في الحقيقة مشروع رائع ممتاز


----------



## عاشق المعمار (30 مارس 2007)

مشروع جدا رائع
والله يوفقك في حياتك الدراسية والعملية
تقبلي مروري


----------



## salaheddin.ramadan (30 مارس 2007)

Heba, Very Simple....but yet Very Strong. Stay on this path and continue developing your talent.
May Allah bless you​


----------



## المهندس2929 (31 مارس 2007)

عفية عفيه عفيه اريد اتعرف بيج ولو اني ميكانيك بس ميخالف هههههههههههه


----------



## رجل المستقبل (2 أبريل 2007)

very very nice


----------



## رجل المستقبل (2 أبريل 2007)

جميل جدا جدا 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (5 أبريل 2007)

السلاااام عليكم
من وجهة نظري كانسانة خبيرة مشروع ضعيف وسيء جدا <=== بدا التفلسف





امزح مشروعك حلو كثير ما شاء الله
تبارك الله انتي فنانة يا هبة ^^
بس اقترح لو تلونين اللاند سكيب بالاخضر او على الاقل الشجرات الصغيرات لحالهم لان لونهم بالتدرج الرمادي صاير اسود كثييييير 
او تتركينهم على حالهم وتلونين السما بلون ازرق لحالها هي والاجسام المائية 
او اي شي ثاني لكن يكون فيه شي واحد بس يكون له لون عشان ما يصير كله رمادي 

او تتركينه مثل ما هو ^_^

سلااااام


----------



## ISMAIL_YASSIN (5 أبريل 2007)

مشروع رائع ولتمني لكي التوفيق


----------



## نداء فلسطين (5 أبريل 2007)

بجد اكتيير حلو 
وعلى اسلوب لوكوربزيه


----------



## معماري حلب (6 أبريل 2007)

مشكورة اختي الكريمة


----------



## حمور (6 أبريل 2007)

عن جد مشروع يجنن ولكن كان نفسى اعرف الكتلة محلولة ازاى من خلال المساقط 

سبحان اللة وبحمدة سبحان اللة العظيم


----------



## Banther (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اخت هبة :
و الله الفكرة جميلة جدا و افكرة المشروع ممتازة جدا بس عندي ملاحظة بسيطة جدا هذا النوع من المباني الثقافبة من الافضل ان تكون من المدرسة العضوية اي ان شكل الواجهة يدل على طبيعة المبنى وكنت اتخيل ان شكل الواجهة يعكس الثقافة و الفنون العربية متمثلا ذلك في المنحوتات التي تكون في الواجهة التي تدل على الحقب الفنية النختلفة للعمارة العربية وبالتالي سيكون هذا المشروع من اروع ما يكون 
على العموم هذه مجرد وجهة نظر لا اكثر وربنا يوفققك (انا مشروعي للتخرج عن عن مركز للفنون المعاصرة ) 
المهندس المعماري : بدوي اسماعيل للتواصل رقمي 00249912385918
او على البريد الااكتروني :banther*************


----------



## Banther (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اخت هبة :
و الله الفكرة جميلة جدا و افكرة المشروع ممتازة جدا بس عندي ملاحظة بسيطة جدا هذا النوع من المباني الثقافية من الافضل ان تكون من طراز المدرسة العضوية (اي ان شكل الواجهة يدل على طبيعة المبنى ) وكنت اتخيل ان شكل الواجهة يعكس الثقافة و الفنون العربية متمثلا ذلك في المنحوتات التي تكون في الواجهة التي تدل على الحقب الفنية النختلفة للعمارة العربية وبالتالي سيكون هذا المشروع من اروع ما يكون 
على العموم هذه مجرد وجهة نظر لا اكثر وربنا يوفققك (مشروعي للتخرج عبارة عن مركز للفنون المعاصرة ) 
المهندس المعماري : بدوي اسماعيل للتواصل رقمي 00249912385918
او على البريد الااكتروني :banther على الهوت ميل


----------



## Banther (6 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اخت هبة :
و الله الفكرة جميلة جدا و افكرة المشروع ممتازة جدا بس عندي ملاحظة بسيطة جدا هذا النوع من المباني الثقافية من الافضل ان تكون من طراز المدرسة العضوية (اي ان شكل الواجهة يدل على طبيعة المبنى ) وكنت اتخيل ان شكل الواجهة يعكس الثقافة و الفنون العربية متمثلا ذلك في المنحوتات التي تكون في الواجهة التي تدل على الحقب الفنية النختلفة للعمارة العربية وبالتالي سيكون هذا المشروع من اروع ما يكون 
على العموم هذه مجرد وجهة نظر لا اكثر وربنا يوفققك (مشروعي للتخرج عبارة عن مركز للفنون المعاصرة ) 
المهندس المعماري : بدوي اسماعيل للتواصل رقمي 00249912385918
او على البريد الااكتروني :banther على الهوت ميل


----------



## kho (7 أبريل 2007)

المشروع كبير وجميل


----------



## art fox (7 أبريل 2007)

بجد يا اخت هبه شغلك اكثر من رائع والاظهار اكتر من رائع خصوصا اختيارك لجو الغيوم فى اللقطات و هذا زكاء منك لاعطاء المشروع طبيعيه اكثر ولكن لى تعليق بسيط وارجو التوضيح :
عندما قرات اسم المشروع وهو مركز ابحاث للفنون والثقافه العربية توقعت ان يكون معبرا بصوره كبيره عن الهوية العربية الاصيله وهى مثلا فى سوريا البيوت الاسلاميه والافنيه الرائعه المكسية بالخضره ونوافير المياه وليس من الضروره ننقل الصوره كما هى ولكن ممكن ان ناخذ المفردات الخاصه بالعرب دون سواهم ونضعا فى اطار حضارى وهذا رأى الشخصى وارجو ان تتقبليه بصدر رحب وارجو الرد ولكن فى النهايه ادعو الله ان يوفقك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## art fox (7 أبريل 2007)

*مجهود رائع يا اخت هبه*

بجد يا اخت هبه شغلك اكثر من رائع والاظهار اكتر من رائع خصوصا اختيارك لجو الغيوم فى اللقطات و هذا زكاء منك لاعطاء المشروع طبيعيه اكثر ولكن لى تعليق بسيط وارجو التوضيح :
عندما قرات اسم المشروع وهو مركز ابحاث للفنون والثقافه العربية توقعت ان يكون معبرا بصوره كبيره عن الهوية العربية الاصيله وهى مثلا فى سوريا البيوت الاسلاميه والافنيه الرائعه المكسية بالخضره ونوافير المياه وليس من الضروره ننقل الصوره كما هى ولكن ممكن ان ناخذ المفردات الخاصه بالعرب دون سواهم ونضعا فى اطار حضارى وهذا رأى الشخصى وارجو ان تتقبليه بصدر رحب وارجو الرد ولكن فى النهايه ادعو الله ان يوفقك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## الدنيا لحظه (7 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير
بس السوال جان تقديرك ايه على الروعة دي


----------



## wesaaaa (7 أبريل 2007)

مشروع اكثر من رائع فعلا بالتوفيق يارب دائما يارب


----------



## troy_119 (9 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اود ان اشكر جميع الزملاء و الاخوه الكرام الاعزاء على تعليقاتهم جميعا و مهما كان ردى فهو و تعليقى فلن يكون مماثل لخبراتهم و لهذا ارجو ان تسمحو لى بالتعقيب المتواضع 
الاخت هبه 
حقيقى مشروع جيد ... اخراج رائع ... الفورم جميل .. متناسب و متناغم..... اعمال الواجهات رائعه حقيقى عمل رائع من الناحيه الجماليه 
و لكن اسمحى لى مشروعك عباره عن مركز ابحاث للفنون والثقافه العربية و هذا الفورك لا يدل على مدلوله و اذا تجاهلنا هذه المدرسه فلابد لنا كمعمارين من توضيح رساله المبنى و الهدف منه بمعنى اختى الكريمه (( اين الرساله البصريه من مبناك هذا )) 
العمل الجيد يحكم عليه بجمال مظهره و لكن العمل الرائع المتكامل ( و الكمال لله عز وجل وحده )) يحكم عليه من جميع النواحى اعذرينى فانا لم ارى المساقط و لم تكن ضمن المرفقات 
ثانيا مشروعك هذا لا يتعدى كونه مشروع عادى و ليس مشروع تخرج بمعنى ان اسلوب اظهار مشاريع التخرج يختلف تماما عن هذا التقديم مثلما سبق و ذكر احد الاخزه فهل هو فعلا المشروع متكامل ام انك ارفقتى لنا مبنى فقط و ان كان فلابد لك من ارسال المشروع 

و لكن اخيرا تشكرى حقيقه على هذا المجهود الرائع الذى لا استطيع ان اصل اليه شخصيا و احييك بجد و جديه على هذا العمل و يا رب اقدر اوصل لمستواك ده ف يوم من الايام


----------



## م/جميل أسعد عيد (11 أبريل 2007)

مشروع متميز من الناحية المعمارية


----------



## هيثم عبد الكريم (12 أبريل 2007)

أنا ماني مهندس معماري 
بس أسأل اذاكان في animation للمشروع ياهبة


----------



## م / تركي بن محمد (12 أبريل 2007)

والله المشروع اكثر من رائع والشباب ماقصروا لم يبق لنا شي نقوله و بجد مشروع قوي وكتل قويه 

وياريت تتحفينا بالمساقط . . والله ايوفقك وانشوفك معماريه اد الدنياء . .


----------



## حنوليبيا (12 أبريل 2007)

مشروع رائع 
فعلا تحفة فنية 
جهد مميز


----------



## zain2929 (12 أبريل 2007)

مشروع رائع................... مشكور


----------



## هيثم عبد الكريم (13 أبريل 2007)

يامهندسة هبة :
يمكن بعثت أنا رسالة صغيرة وياريت تردين 
أنا بحاجة للآراء المرموقة :81:
وياريت الشباب كمان 
شو رأي المهندسة بدراسة العمارة بالجامعات الخاصة الي عندنا بسوريا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وليه عم تتكلم المهندسة مصري؟؟؟؟؟ كلو حلو ماحدا يفهمني غلط:79: 
الهم ألهمنا الصواب:3:


----------



## karimfekry (13 أبريل 2007)

ممكن ترسلي لي البحث عن هذا المشرووع على bingoo8888*************


----------



## arch_asg (14 أبريل 2007)

مشروع رائع واخراج اروع
بس ما يعتبر مشروع تخرج
نتمنى لك التوفيق وان شاء الله نشوف لك تصاميم على ارض الواقع


----------



## wMq (14 أبريل 2007)

واااو ماشالله عن جد رووعه والله يوفقك يارب ..


----------



## سامي الدعيس (14 أبريل 2007)

مشروع بالفعل رائع جداً ونتمنى لك المزيد من هذا الرقي والإبداع


----------



## سعيد بالبيد (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في انجاح هذا المنتدى المتميز


----------



## عمورة الجامد (3 مايو 2007)

رائع جدا وياريت لو تحضر البلانات


----------



## esa_arch (3 مايو 2007)

بصراحة مشرووع جدا جميل كتل متناسقة ومتراكبة مع بعضها البعض .. تناسق واضح في الكتل 
وتناسق كبير في الالوان اهنئمك على المشروع ...
واتمنى لك بدوام التقدم والازدهار..


----------



## archocine (9 مايو 2007)

fgdfg ghfghfg


----------



## د.تخطيط (9 مايو 2007)

شكرا على مجهودك الرائع 
المشاريع رائعه


----------



## المعماري82 (9 مايو 2007)

شي رائع عاشت الايادي


----------



## maxim7313 (24 يونيو 2007)

بصراحة مشروع رائع....وياليت المهندسه تساعدني في بعض المعلومات والدراسات التي قامت باعدادها في هدا المشروع ...لان مشروع تخرجي من نفس الفكرة 
ارجو المساعدة من المهندسه واي عضو في النتدى


----------



## maxim7313 (24 يونيو 2007)

انشا الله محد يبخل في المعلومات الل عنده


----------



## الإمبراطور ميدو (25 يونيو 2007)

ألـــــــــــــــــــــــف مـــــــــــبــــــــــــــــروك على هالمستوى ولكن كنت متشوق أن أرى المساقط وقطاع يوضح فكرو المشروع أتمنى أن أراها عن قريب


----------



## م.حمودي (25 يونيو 2007)

أول شي : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بصراحة المشروع رائع ما شاء الله عليك
وأكثر شي أعجبني فيه الواجهات الغنية والبساطة في في اختيار الألوان والموقع العام 
بس كنت اتمنى انك نزلتي لنا المساقط والقطاعت علشان نفهم المشروع أكثر
وبالتوفيق


----------



## مهند هلال (26 يونيو 2007)

عاشت الايادي


----------



## احمد_1976 (26 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
مجهود رائع
وفقك الله في إثراء المنتدى بالمزيد
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## KHEFIF Med (31 أغسطس 2007)

pour certain vision artistique ..tu a des touches , apparament son important d'une maniere ou d'une autre ,par une filosofie artistique


----------



## م / رانية (31 أغسطس 2007)

ربنا يوفقك، وتحققي كل طموحاتك وتظهر ابداعاتك


----------



## مهندس أحمد2 (31 أغسطس 2007)

*أخي المهندس 

أهنئك على هذا المشروع 

تحياتي لك *


----------



## سعيد السعيدي (4 سبتمبر 2007)

عشت على هذا المشروع الجميل


----------



## wesaaaa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

بجد بجد ياهبه ومن دون مجاملات مشروعك رائع فعلا ويستاهل اعجاب الجميع بالتوفيق يارب دائما في كل حياتك والى الامام دائما ...........


----------



## zmnnba (6 سبتمبر 2007)

ما هي البرامج التي استعملتها في معالجة صور المشروع وشكرا على هذا المشروع الاكثر من الرائعو نتمنى ارفاقه بالمخططات إذا أمكن ذلك


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (10 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع قمة قمة قمة في الاحتراف بجد

لا اقول سوى وفقك الله على مشروع جميل جدا وان بدا باهت اللون ولكنه حيوي جدا

ورمضان كريم على الكل وعلى هبة برضة.........:63: 


_سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد الا اله الا النت استغفرك واتوب اليك_


----------



## المشـ(بوسلطان)ـتاق (10 سبتمبر 2007)

ما ادري وش اقول لك على التقييم بس
والله مشكوره وما قصرتي يا اختي هبه


----------



## arch_alduribi (10 سبتمبر 2007)

_مناظير أكثر من رائعة... إن دلة أنما تدل على الحس والذوق المعماري..._
_عن جد مشروع أكثر من رائعة...أهنيك علية.. بس يريت نشوف التقسيم الداخلي للمشروع لانه هو أهم شيء..._
_ مع تحياتي..._
_ arch_alduribi_


----------



## ghassan22 (10 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروووع جميل والله وامنا لك الموفقيه وعاشت ايدك با اختي العزيزة


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (11 سبتمبر 2007)

الأظهار 10 من 10 الكتل 10 من 10 بس رأى الشخصى لة أخذ الروح العربية من خلال الفتحات و الالوان كمان لازم تكون قوية دة رأى و طبعا الف شكر على المشروع


----------



## Arch_Sana (12 سبتمبر 2007)

هيثم عبد الكريم قال:


> يامهندسة هبة :
> يمكن بعثت أنا رسالة صغيرة وياريت تردين
> أنا بحاجة للآراء المرموقة :81:
> وياريت الشباب كمان
> ...


 
ولله يا أخ هيثم ..... الأمور خرجت عن السيطرة و أصبح كل من تسأله بيقلك عم أدرس عمارة 
أو ديكور حتى لو كان داخل فنون .... للأسف الشديد .... مع احترامي للجميع 

كذلك مع وجود الجامعات الخاصة و الأوربية ....... 
فأسلوب تدريسهم مختلف عننا .... و قد يكون الأسلوب جيد في البحث و لكن الأمور عندنا أكثر شدة و هذا رأيي ............ بانتظار رأيك


----------



## maya_arch (12 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله عاشت يديك اختي المشروع اكثر من رائع 
وفقك الله


----------



## مؤيد التايكر (14 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافيه , شي حلو هيك الشغل ولا بلا , أنا كمان من سوريا , والله رفعتي راسنا .
الله يوفقك ....................


----------



## ayman_23100 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع اكتر من رائع 
والى الامام دوما


----------



## minou3535 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*المساعدة لله*

السلام عليكم
انا طالب مستوى تخرج من الجزائر
هل ممكن الحصول على المخططات و البرنامج 

شكرا و رمضان كريم


----------



## المهندسة جمانة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع جميل عاشت الايادي


----------



## مهندسة\مروة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

اين رد الاخت هبه على تعليقات اعضاء المنتدى لاجابه استفساراتهم وشكرا.


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشروع أكثر من رائع


----------



## jatli33 (28 سبتمبر 2007)

trés bon projet hiba "quelle style d'architecture que tu est utuliser ou quelle tendance architectural " bon courage dans ta vie quautidienne et dans votre travaille


----------



## alaanabil (28 سبتمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله عليكى المشروع جميل 
والاخراج جميل 
والالوان جميله بس تحسيها كانت عاوزلها حاجه تانى كده 
تأكد التشكيل اللى انتى عملها وتفرق بين الكتل اكتر
بس حتى بالالوان ده جميل جدا
والى الامام


----------



## الصباغ (6 أكتوبر 2007)

حلو كتييييييييييييييييير ياهبوش


----------



## istiber (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مجهود رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## istiber (20 ديسمبر 2007)

مشروع غاية في الجمال والابداع


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (22 ديسمبر 2007)

المشروع فكرته جميلة بس الالوان ما كانت موفقة وهذا رائي


----------



## حسام بركي (5 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## ميرو (1 أبريل 2008)

شغل مميز جدا وبيجمع بين الواقعية والابداع والتميز ربنا يوفقك


----------



## نسمه عمر (27 أبريل 2008)

ma shaa allah la qwata ella bellah
to7fa wallahi ya heba
w sho3'l l 3d bta3k gamed rbna ywaf2ek


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (27 أبريل 2008)

ما شاء الله لا قوة الابالله


----------



## فيتروفيوس (29 أبريل 2008)

الأخت هبة 
المشروع ككتلة جميل جدا .. انسيابي و غير رتيب .. لكن لي انتقاد بسيط ... ربما يجب ان تسقطي لفظ العربية من اسم المشروع .. لانه بصراحة عندما ينظر إلى هذه الكتلة الجميلة .. أخر ما يتوقعه الناظر ان يكون لهذا المبنى علاقة بالعربية ... انا اتفق معك تماما انه يوحي بمركز ذو وظيفة ثقافية .. و بذلك تكوني قد نجحتي بتحقيق 70% من ما يوحيه العنوان .. ربما لو حاولتي اكثر ان تدخلي الطابع العربي .. ( ولا اتكلم هنا عن قوس او قبة او او او .. ) ربما شيء رمزي يقوم بربط المشروع اكثر بالصفة العربية ..
وفقك الله .. ها انت تثبتين جدارة خريجي كلية الهندسة المعمارية بجامعة دمشق مرة أخرى ..


----------



## المعماري اسامه (29 أبريل 2008)

من شكل المجسم ينتمي الي مدرسة الا بناء وانت تعرفيها تنتمي لها المهندسه زهى حديد يمتاز بالزوايه ولكن اقل حدهاو جرأه باستخدامها اخت هبه اما بخصوص الالوان سبقني احد الاخوه وقال ولكن اريد ان اوضح الرماديات نوع من انواع الفن وانا مو عارف الفلسفه الخاصه بالمشروع حتي احكم علي اختيار اللون للمشروع اذا كانت الوضع المعتم التي تعيشه الدول والثقافات العربيه الان فهو اخيار الوان رماديات بامتياز اما اذا كان لمستقبل مشرق فاختيارك غير موفق اخت هبه انت مبدعه بالاظهار والابتكار لكن لا تكتمل الا عند معرفة الوظيفه للمبني من الداخل.
اما بخصوص الواجهه يوجد فندق في الاردن عباره عن مثلث واتي سور عالي كسر طرف المثلث للفندق فهل رايتيه قبل ذلك او من افكار ميس فان ديروره .
اما بخصوص الجدار الثاني علي الواجهة المقصود كاسرات شمس ام فلسفه معينه .
تحمليني بنقدي ليس تقليل بمشروعك ولكن مادام صممتي فقط تعبتي وفكرتي وابدعتي حتي ظهر علي هذا الحال اشكرك كثيرا ومشروع رائع اما الفكره فارسليها لنعرفها وبعدين تعلتوا شئ ما في بالعماره 10/10 يوجد 9/10 ان طارت الا في الجامعات الخاصه زي ما يحكوها عندنا العين ما تطلع علي الحاجب معقول مدرس يخلي طالب يسبقه هههههههههههه


----------



## هيمو ابوليلة (1 مايو 2008)

بجد مشروع رائع جدا وسوريا جميلة ومبتجبش الا الناس الجميلة ربنا يوفقك فى حياتك العملية


----------



## هيمو ابوليلة (1 مايو 2008)

*لل*

بجد مشروع جامد جدا والفكرة بتعت كويس جدا, وسوريا بلد جميلة مبتجبش الا الناس الجميلة جدا ربنا يوفقك ,على فكرة انا عامل مشروع قريب جدا منة


----------



## الريحانه (2 مايو 2008)

الله يبارك فيكي وجزاك كل خير


----------



## طارق السيد عبده (6 مايو 2008)

*أبو مؤمن*

السلام عليكم
والله المشروع رائع فعلا 
ومجهود جبار
وياريت نشوف المساقط
ولكن لي بعض التحفظات علي الالوان
مهندس / أبو مؤمن

:1: :78: :63:


----------



## رسول الفهد (6 مايو 2008)

مشروع جميل جدا عاشت ايدك


----------



## سلمى زكريا (8 مايو 2008)

بصراحة ياهبة ابدعتي في الوهجات، بس عايزة اعرف الوظيفة من الداخل كيف .


----------



## agms909 (8 مايو 2008)

بسم الله ماشاء تسلم ايديك يا باشمهندسة وربنا يوفقك فى حياتك العملية


----------



## العماري المعماري (8 مايو 2008)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله على مشرووع 
الالوان مرة متناسقة
الله يوفقك ياخوي


----------



## سارة عمارة (23 مايو 2008)

*سارة عمارة*

:63:مشروع جميل لكن فين القطاعات والمسقط الافقى (جزاك الله خيرا)





​


----------



## هبه1982 (15 يوليو 2008)

اشكر جميع من ساهم واعتذر لهذا التاخير في الرد بالنسبه للاخ هيثم لم استطع قراءة رسالتك في مجموعة رسائلي يجب ان تكون مشاركاتي 30 حتى استطيع قراءتها


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (16 يوليو 2008)

المشروع روعة.........وإلى الأمام........


----------



## حمدي حسام (17 يوليو 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (19 يوليو 2008)

شي جميل........


----------



## yara.ay (21 يوليو 2008)

المشروع جميل ......
الله يعطيك العافية
الى الامام...........................


----------



## جابر المهندس (21 يوليو 2008)

مشروع رائع اخت هبة......... يعتيك الصحة


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (7 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحه المشروع اكثر من رائع والله يوفقك ان شاء الله


----------



## زهراء (7 أكتوبر 2008)

عاشي ايدج والله يوفقج بس ممكن طلب كيف كانت دراسه المشروع والمصادر


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

فرسان الهندسة
مشروعك جميل جدا و أنت جد متأثر بعمارة الحداثة


----------



## ابوتفيدة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة مشروع رائع


----------



## م.نهيل (24 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد مشروع رائع وبارك الله فيك والك سنتين متخرجة لكن الردود للان موجودة لجمال المشروع واخراجه ....
انا زرت سوريا وتدربت في جامعة دمشق وشفت المشاريع بتاعة سنة تانية كانت رائعة لمجرد تصميم فيلا فاكيد الجامعة كتير قوية في التدريس ...
الى الامام يا بش مهندسة


----------



## مهندس جمال الأحيمر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

بصراحة مشروع راااااااااائع جدا


----------



## روزتى (22 مايو 2009)

مشروع راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع
يارب عقبال لما اخلص مشروعى كمان واحطه على المنتدى


----------



## دكتورة المستقبل (22 مايو 2009)

تصميم متميز ما شاء الله رووووووووعه وتظهر روعته في الدقه والفكرة


----------

